# DT Swiss 190 vs 240



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like I might be able to get a good deal on a pair of DT Swiss 190s on closeout, but I've read some comments that the 240 is a better workhorse hub. For a bigger rider (195-200) would the 190s be a good choice for an everyday hub?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i would say no. the bearings in the freehub have the tiniest balls i've ever seen. unless you do very regular maintenance on those bearings, they will fail and you will be buying replacements more often than the 240. i'd say the 240 is much more durable and the weight is a non issue. ymmv...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with cxwrench on this one. The 190 is a nice hub but it does require quite a bit more maintenance. The 240 on the other hand will be much better for a durable daily driver.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The 190 is not a nice hub. It's a ridiculous waste of money. It's not even that light.

-Eric


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What's new in the 180 then?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

kbwh said:


> What's new in the 180 then?


I think the hubshell is carbon/aluminum on the 180.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

How is the 350 hubs for everyday riding?


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks, all. Will stay away from the 190.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

poor geometry on both 240 and 190.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

thirstyman said:


> poor geometry on both 240 and 190.


I don't know enough to be able to translate your comment. As I'm looking at 240s, as well as 350s, I'd like to hear additional commentary. Many thanks.


----------

